# Rhinestone Transfer quality control



## sparklesplenty (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been making rhinestone transfers for a while now. Usually, i am more of a lurker here. hopefully, I will have more time to start posting. 

I have mini cams, which I love. I am sure many of you making transfers have run into this problem, and when i used to buy stock transfers before making them myself I noticed this as well. Ocassionaly, a mismatched stone lands in your hopper (or in you stone container). Even though you think statistics would be against it getting in your transfer it does. I carefully inspect each transfer before shipping, but sometimes you miss a mismatched one. I am sure others know what I am talking about.

Just in case my eyes miss one, I send a bag of extra stones with all orders. Lately thouh, I have had people wanting to return custom orders because of one mismatched stone in a design. I am wondering how everyone handles this. Would you send out a new transfer when lets say one mismatched one (out of a 700+ stone designs) ends up in a transfer. Of couse I strive for perfection, but in reality sometimes these things happen. Even if I have some one check them after me or if I go back and check later, one may still be missed by human eyes.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

sparklesplenty said:


> I have been making rhinestone transfers for a while now. Usually, i am more of a lurker here. hopefully, I will have more time to start posting.
> 
> I have mini cams, which I love. I am sure many of you making transfers have run into this problem, and when i used to buy stock transfers before making them myself I noticed this as well. Ocassionaly, a mismatched stone lands in your hopper (or in you stone container). Even though you think statistics would be against it getting in your transfer it does. I carefully inspect each transfer before shipping, but sometimes you miss a mismatched one. I am sure others know what I am talking about.
> 
> Just in case my eyes miss one, I send a bag of extra stones with all orders. Lately thouh, I have had people wanting to return custom orders because of one mismatched stone in a design. I am wondering how everyone handles this. Would you send out a new transfer when lets say one mismatched one (out of a 700+ stone designs) ends up in a transfer. Of couse I strive for perfection, but in reality sometimes these things happen. Even if I have some one check them after me or if I go back and check later, one may still be missed by human eyes.



Returning the transfer because of one mismatched stone, I think she has other reasons for returning the transfer especially if you sent extra stones. It would have taken her seconds to replace the stone but returning the whole transfer because of it...strange indeed.

I have had this happen, (ie.black diamond mixed with crystal) we are human we will miss one or two, but I have never had a customer return the transfer because of it. I would offer to replace the transfer.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would include some kind of disclaimer stating that, while it is very rare, it does happen and you have sent extra stones to compensate and will not accept returns on these items. Perhaps if you send pressing instructions, you could add it to the bottom.


----------

